# glue??



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I was just reading the forum on clamping, Never thought of it before but I use regular old wood glue, just got a bottle of "tight bond" seems to work pretty well. The joints I'm making are box joints, rabbits on the corners of cabinets approx. 2ft by 2ft, 3 1/2 inches deep, board thickness 3/4 sometimes 1/2 inch, four to six shelves' 1/4 inch thick, cabinets are then screwed to wall. My mother has several they seem to be pretty sturdy. At what point do I need to start thinking about glues other than good ole wood glue. I also pre drill and put two number six 1 5/8 screws in each corner


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't bother unless you're workin' with some unusual material ( glass, stone, metal).
Bill


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

jwmalone,

I see no reason to change the glue you are now using, given the projects you mentioned. However, as Bill White stated, gluing materials other than wood are likely to require glue other than common woodworker's glue. If a project is doing duty outdoors, a waterproof or water resistant glue works well. I have had spring back issues with common woodworkers glue on bent laminations. My understanding is that cured common woodworkers glue has a bit of elasticity allowing the lamination to straighten a bit when removed from the clamping cauls. Alternative glues that bond wood and that are rigid when cured may be better choices in this case.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Agree with Bill. The only other time I strayed was when air had a really big, tricky glue up and needed more open time. I used a slow cure epoxy with like 2 hours of open time. There were about a zillion finger joints and a few inserts. That all had to be clamped and squared, first ones would have been set by the time I got to the end.

I have also thought of using some of the super fast cure glues for things that are hard to clamp. But haven't tried. Otherwise, just lots of regular old wood glue.

Brian


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Titebond makes many types of glue here are their PVA glues, they have different open times and strengths as this link shows http://www.titebond.com/news_article/13-05-01/Understanding_the_Big_Three.aspx

Fine woodworking did a glue strength test of different types of glues including epoxy,after many tests they still determined PVA glue to be the strongest for all the different woods regardless of how tight the joint was.

all said and done your boxes should be fine the mechanical fasteners (screws) are great insurance.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

yea I make these for my mothers friends so I have to know its going to last, so I use screws. Good thing is I'm a painter by trade I've spent 20 years making inexperienced carpenters look like master craftsmen lmao (that includes myself). I can hide a nail or screw hole so well the IRS couldn't find it if it were a dollar bill. But thanks for the info, regular tight bond seems to work well for what I'm doing.


----------

